# PayPal question



## ManicPancake (1 Jul 2010)

Do PayPal accept Laser? It says Maestro on the website but nothing comes up for Laser. 

Is there any other way to put money into your PayPal account? I kinda thought you can lodge money in via the Post Office for some reason. 

Roll on September and a new Visa Debit card.


----------

